# Big clean up ....



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We have decided to do a big clean-up of our daughters toys ..... will most likly take us 3 to 4 weeks , going to start this week boxing it up .
So if you have a girl or know anyone who is in need of girl toys just give me a shout .
I will say 4 to 7 age toys , some stuff still in boxes castles (3 i think)
books ... we do have some baby books too (they really are baby proof)

Not sure about her dresser yet might get a new one , its a dble dresser with big mirror with nightstand ,,,, and book shelf cubbies .

so if you know anyone who needs ..... let us know we need to de clutter toys so far we have 12 big rubbermaids and 3 huge toy bags plus the millions around!!!
and I just cant throw them out ! think we have a(cream soda bike (rusted a bit from balcony ), skates etc ...
thanks

those who have been here know she has way too much stuff!!!!and didnt come cheap !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

3 book cubbies with 9 slots they are a must go ......


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The 2 book cubbies will be ready to go sunday ..... first 2 pm's get them and must be picked up sunday thanks !!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

cubbies dresser and side tble are spoken for as well as a bunch of toys and books ...

Im hoping to get everything out next weekend and get started !

I have picked out a new theme for her room and Im not going to tell her untill its done and here already!!!
she wants a purple room .

heres what I picked , now to look for new drapes!

http://www.leons.ca/shared/product/...emId=140743&ImageSize=0&dft=3120.014022838502


----------

